# Going to visit a puppy tomorrow!



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

We saw an advert on gumtree for a cute 8 months old chihuahua being rehomed. The people actually live very close to us so we thought why not go visit him. We've been planning to get a second chi for a while, but we're not in a rush so we'd only take him if he's perfect for us and Lilo. 

I'm really nervous now though... It all seemed like such a good idea when we talked about it, but now that it's a step closer to being real, I'm so scared!! I've never had more than one dog at the same time. I'm getting cold feet... I need you to remind me about why 2 is better than 1. lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sure we all get these feelings,go and look at the puppy and all feelings will disappear if it's the one for you,then the excitement will kick in.It's so nice to have more than one


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I know how you are feeling Camille as I remember feeling exactly like that when we decided to get Bella. We too had only ever had one dog at a time and Alfie seemed to be pretty happy being a singleton. To cut a long story short obviously we got her and have never looked back, Alfie took about two weeks to completely warm to her but now they are BFF. What I like the best about having two is that they always have each other for company and to see them cuddled up together is lovely.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm like you, I think it's good one minute then I change my mind lol. All I can say is that I've had my second chi Maisie 4 weeks tomorrow and so far so good. Delilah loves having someone to play with and I hope as times passes they'll become the best of friends. Delilah still prefers me but she's happy to share cuddles and chi kisses and at the mo I can't ask for more than that. I'm sure you'll make the right decision for your family. Can't wait for the update tomorrow


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I couldn't imagine going back to one. Each of mine has a unique personality and they spend a lot of time sleeping and entertaining each other. I think both you and your existing dog will enjoy the company of two Chis very much. Good luck!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ditto, ditto, ditto!! I also had never had more than one just 2 1/2 years ago. I don't know what took us so long. Just multiply the joy and unconditional love! We know have three and I'm longing for a fourth...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Two is definitely better than 1! When I had my first chi, I decided to get a second so he wouldn't be lonely. ...here I am years later with 4! They are all a blast! I was actually more nervous when adding the third bc I had some very opinionated friends who thought I was nuts, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love my pack, they are all amazing and different. 

I think having 2 won't be much different than having 1 in terms of traveling, walking them, playing, ect bc they're so small. The main difference is vet care. As long as you can afford having two dogs and not sacrifice proper annual visits/shots/titers/spay or neuter, then I say go for it!!

Good luck! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

OMG we took him home!!! :lol: Thanks for your replies. I was close to cancelling, but after reading them I decided to go! We loved him as soon as we got there. He's so affectionate, playful and energetic. Him and Lilo started to play instantly and didn't stop for hours. Now they finally calmed down and are both sleeping next to me. hehe

He's very well socialised too, in fact I've never seen such a friendly chihuahua. On our way back home, he wanted to say hello to every dog and every person. It seems like they trained him very well... the only reason why they gave him away is because their daughter turned out to be allergic to dogs. It felt right at the time, all our worries went away and he reminded us of Coco so we went for it! Now that we're home, I've gone back to doubting myself a bit, but so far so good!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> OMG we took him home!!! :lol: Thanks for your replies. I was close to cancelling, but after reading them I decided to go! We loved him as soon as we got there. He's so affectionate, playful and energetic. Him and Lilo started to play instantly and didn't stop for hours. Now they finally calmed down and are both sleeping next to me. hehe
> 
> He's very well socialised too, in fact I've never seen such a friendly chihuahua. On our way back home, he wanted to say hello to every dog and every person. It seems like they trained him very well... the only reason why they gave him away is because their daughter turned out to be allergic to dogs. It felt right at the time, all our worries went away and he reminded us of Coco so we went for it! Now that we're home, I've gone back to doubting myself a bit, but so far so good!


Yay! Congratulations! This is so exciting, I would love to see a pic of him! You are so lucky he is already socialized, a big plus! I'm so glad Lilo loves him! Does he have a name?????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been waiting for this post, wow !!! I'm pleased for you, don't worry about those teeny little doubts they are perfectly normal, I had them too at first. What's his name ? He sounds a little angel and I'm sure Lilo will love having a brother to play with. A week or two and you will wonder what you worried about. xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yay! Congratulations! This is so exciting, I would love to see a pic of him! You are so lucky he is already socialized, a big plus! I'm so glad Lilo loves him! Does he have a name?????


I tried to take pictures, but they were so hyper! haha I'll take some now that they've calmed down! 



Lisa T said:


> I've been waiting for this post, wow !!! I'm pleased for you, don't worry about those teeny little doubts they are perfectly normal, I had them too at first. What's his name ? He sounds a little angel and I'm sure Lilo will love having a brother to play with. A week or two and you will wonder what you worried about. xx


Aww thanks, you're probably right! He seems to like it here so far, doesn't seem anxious at all. It should be interesting to see how he reacts when he realises he's not going home...

His name right now is Rocky, but he doesn't really respond to it so we may change it. His previous owners are Polish so he doesn't understand any commands in english. That should be interesting. lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So happy for you!!! I bet he won't even act like anything odd is going on....they are so adaptable, especially with Lilo around to play with!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yayyyy congrats can't wait for pics


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pics! So pleased for you  xx


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! I'm so happy for you!! I would love to have a second chi... It's the hubby that will not allow anymore pets..


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww thanks! And Kim, I hope you manage to convince your husband eventually!

I didn't manage to take any proper pictures yet, but here are a few I just took.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh Camille~ a Black and Tan? Yep! I would have gone crazy!! Someday I will again no matter what the hubby says! Lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

He s adorable Camille, I can see why you got him...they look like they are having fun!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awww black and tan!! We have a long coat black and tan girl, one of my favorite color combos! They look so happy together!!! I am excited for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Soooo cute cute cute they look like they're having fun


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe he is so cute! Love it


----------



## Flea (Dec 7, 2013)

Congratulations! I wanted Black and Tan but fell for my little black and white monster instead. They really look and sound like they are having a great time. So pleased for you


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the new addition...


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww thanks everyone. Lilo is being a bit protective of her things and gets annoyed with him from time to time, but I suppose it will take her a little while to get used to it. I can't believe how quickly and unexpectedly this happened. LOL He's acting like he's always been here which is a good sign. They're both lying on the bed with us right now, chewing on a rabbit ear. 



KFox said:


> Oh Camille~ a Black and Tan? Yep! I would have gone crazy!! Someday I will again no matter what the hubby says! Lol


That's the way to go! haha And yep, of course we had to go for a black and tan!! We couldn't resist.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

He's much calmer this morning so I managed to take a couple of pictures.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Yayyy, congratulations. He looks so cute. My Delilah is protective over her stuff too. I'm not sure she'll ever change lol. So fab that's he's well socialised.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations! He's beautiful! They hit it off so well! I hope it stays that way! They may have their moments from time to time, but I think they are going to be fine! 

Funny. . .years ago whe we got our 3 dogs, I never thought about compatibility!  I just got them! Two were within 3 months of each other and the third came 2 years later! Now, I could never have a third! Angel would give it a really, really hard time!! Susie, our golden was here first, and he puts her in her place. I know, that's how golden's are! 

They are so cute - again, congratulations!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wonderful news on your new addition. Enjoy you new puppy.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So handsome!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He is a lovely boy, congratulations  I think he will make you all very happy, especially Lilo.
We weren't actively looking for a second Chi when we got Harley. Bambi adored him as soon as she met him, and that was it, we couldn't refuse her anything lol. They were as close as could be, true BFFs.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Hollowaysal said:


> Yayyy, congratulations. He looks so cute. My Delilah is protective over her stuff too. I'm not sure she'll ever change lol. So fab that's he's well socialised.


She's a bit better today. She's letting him chew her rabbit ears and antlers and she's letting him sleep on the bed.  Yeah I was a bit sad about not getting a little puppy, but I must say the fact that he's already well trained and socialised is quite nice!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Wow! Congratulations! He's beautiful! They hit it off so well! I hope it stays that way! They may have their moments from time to time, but I think they are going to be fine!
> 
> Funny. . .years ago whe we got our 3 dogs, I never thought about compatibility!  I just got them! Two were within 3 months of each other and the third came 2 years later! Now, I could never have a third! Angel would give it a really, really hard time!! Susie, our golden was here first, and he puts her in her place. I know, that's how golden's are!
> 
> They are so cute - again, congratulations!


Aww thanks.  Poor Susie, I can't believe she lets a tiny chihuahua win. haha My mum has the same problem. She really wants to get a second chihuahua, but hers is so possessive and hates other dogs so it would never work.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> He is a lovely boy, congratulations  I think he will make you all very happy, especially Lilo.
> We weren't actively looking for a second Chi when we got Harley. Bambi adored him as soon as she met him, and that was it, we couldn't refuse her anything lol. They were as close as could be, true BFFs.


Aww that's what happened with us. I didn't actually expect to take him when I responded to the ad, but he's so sweet and Lilo loved him right away so she kind of decided for us.  And thank god this one walks on the leash and is very energetic. We're still struggling to get Lilo to walk and exercise, but today she followed him on a very long walk! We couldn't believe it! So I have a feeling this will be good for her (and us lol).


----------

